
An End to Blockchain Escapism - syck
https://medium.com/@TorBair/an-end-to-blockchain-escapism-537ebf6f8522
======
coderintherye
This is an interesting line of thinking, but I think it tries to apply the
author's values to be everyone's values, which at least doesn't match my own
values, but I think doesn't truly match enough of the population's values in
order to speak for everyone's values as a whole. This is why building new
ecosystems is hard, it's not a tech problem so much as a political problem.
Different people have different cultural values and the bigger the group of
people the larger the tent has to be to encompass their values, some of which
may conflict.

